# de-aş fi



## Jon1970

I saw this sentence and don't understand what _de _means with aş.

_De-aş fi_ mai mare!  Spuse Yurchyk.

______ would be bigger, says Yurchyk.


----------



## anto33

It's about the conjunction* dacă*(if) replaced by the preposition *de* (if) and the first person singular of the verb _A FI (to be)_ at  present conditional _(aş fi)_.
_Dacă aş fi mai mare= de-aş fi mai mare_
_If I would be bigger, says Yurchyk._

Check this !


----------



## jazyk

If I were bigger.


----------



## anto33

jazyk said:


> If I were bigger.



Correct!


----------



## Alawi

thanks! am invatat ceva


----------

